# Tremendous Loneliness



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

I feel so lonely all the time. I know it's a semi-co-dependent, sort of baby-without-a-teet reaction to lack of companionship. It is giving me really profound depression. Ugggh.


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

Sorry to hear dude, I get like that sometimes as well


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

"The loneliest moment in someone's life is when they are watching their whole world fall apart, and all they can do is stare blankly."

- F Scott Fitzgerald

Sound familiar?


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Very familiar.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2016)

Just imagine if this site didn't exist, and how lonely you'd be then. Things could always be worse.


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

I wish I more more numb. The less numb I feel, the more lonely I realize I am. I think for a while I was OK in the DP cocoon of numbness.


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

Once again in the mire, the shit. What loneliness!!!


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

DP is a very psychologically isolating condition...I can be standing in a crowded room at a party / busy shopping mall or packed sports event and i still feel trapped inside my own head....The normal connection regular people feel with the world around them has been taken away from all us DP sufferers...

i particularly notice it when im out walking in the beautiful park near where I live...I find it hard to connect with nature and the beauty of the trees and plants and animals that surround me the way I used to pre DP....Its like the sense of wonderment, amazement and awe is just gone but yet I still know nature is astonishing (I just done feel it anymore)

The result of feeling like this on a constant basis for most DP sufferers is a depressed state of mind which leads to more isolation...

To be honest im so used to feeling like this now that my depressed state of mind has turned into an absolute couldnt give a s**t about anything attitude which is a bit better I guess...


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

thy said:


> "The loneliest moment in someone's life is when they are watching their whole world fall apart, and all they can do is stare blankly."
> 
> - F Scott Fitzgerald
> 
> Sound familiar?


Litterally story of my life -.-


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

My attitude is different.

I make a clear distinction between DP and DR. What I am feeling is DR. But DR, as I see it (my perception of it <also how I define it>), is something that is essentially low level psychosis.

What I am actually feeling is clinical depression.

It is not so cut-and-dry for me. I have/had been DR'd for a decade. Perhaps I am not having revelatory enlightenment as perhaps I had as a 15 year old young man, but during that time I couldn't give a sht and I was fine but It was not based in dissociation, as in DP/DR.

From the age of 14-16, I was not dissociated very much. And while I had bouts of DP as a teen, really DP was something that was easily solved through the tiny bits of medication I was on at the time. So DP was never much of an issue for me.

The most difficult thing for me has been the DR. The DR doesn't just make you feel somewhat disembodied. The DR is really the foundation of psychosis in my mind; scientifically I see it like this: these three things are the foundation of psychosis: 1. Depression 2. Anxiety 3. DR

Essentially DR is a rift between reality and your perceptions/mind; DR is a rift between emotion and ideation. This aforementioned sentence is THE definition of the 'building blocks' for psychosis.

I don't feel numb and after 10 years I can't feel numb. Instead I feel alone, somewhat soulless and unable to operate without talking to people on the phone or in person, unable to operate without people helping me or showing me some sort of affection.

Those days of being numb ended with DP in my teen years as a young man.

I can't relate to that anymore.

------------------------------------------------------------------

*~Essentially, what is going on is through my attention issues and my anxiety and depression, **my brain is NOT taking the High Road; it is taking the Low Road**. *


----------

